# Visitor's Visa - Change of Employer



## bdaewn (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I currently hold a Visitor's Visa allowing me to "work for XXX whilst residing with YYYY." What would I have to do in order to change employer? Apply for a new visa, apply for an amendment, just inform VFS, another solution?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

You will need to submit all the documents that are needed for 11(6) application including new contract. The only exception may be police clearance from your home country. Online fill in vfs change of status form
Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs.
Passport copy and current status in the Republic
Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic in terms of regulation 9(1)(a)
The application is being submitted in person, no less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa and if the visa was issued for less than 30 days, not later than seven working days before the expiry of the visa.
Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa but from the Republic)
A medical report - Medical report should not be older than 6 months at the time of submission
A radiological report. Provided that a radiological report shall not be required in respect of children under the age of 12 years or pregnant women
Marriage certificate or in the case of a foreign spousal relationship, proof of official recognition thereof issued by the authorities of the foreign country of the applicant (where applicable).
The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship.
A yellow fever vaccination certificate if that person travelled or intends travelling from or transiting through a yellow fever endemic area: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required where that person travelled or intends travelling in direct transit through such area)
Full birth certificates in respect of each dependent child
Proof of a union recognised in terms of the Recognition of Customary Marriages Act, 1998 (Act No. 120 of 1998), where applicable.
Divorce decree, where applicable.
Death certificate, in respect of late spouse, where applicable.
Legal separation order, where applicable.
Proof of payment of the applicable fee
An employment offer where applicable
Proof of registration of the Business with CIPC and proof of registration with SARS, where applicable
Proof of provisional acceptance form an Educational Institution where applicable
Support letter and copy of ID of spouse who is a South African citizen or Permanent resident


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As Nat09 said. 

You would need to make a whole new application through VFS, with the exception of your police clearance from the UK. Are you married to your SA partner?


----------

